# Growisofs missing ...



## Buggzy... (Jan 21, 2018)

Have base 10.0 ...
Downloaded most  .txz files (except src) from mirror..
Then realized should download IMAGE files, so downloaded
...  i386.. disc1.iso ...  but very windy ... why does that matter ? 
If your  curious .....
- signal is bounced from Parksville to tower on Lasqueti Island then to tower Mt Pocohontus then beamed down to us. ie; http://www.gilliesbay.ca/wireless/ .

anyway...  growisofs is not on my system ...
can I use it remotely like...
# freebsd.org/bin/growisofs  -Z /dev/cd0 image.iso  ??

Probably not ..  so can I install growisofs when I don't have either 'install' or 'pkg'
on my system?

Thanks Ron


----------



## ShelLuser (Jan 22, 2018)

I'm not sure I follow what you're trying to do here. According to a quick locate command I believe growisofs to be part of sysutils/dvd+rw-tools. So install that port and you should get your binary.

And why wouldn't you have pkg on your system? Even the rescue cd provides it as far as I recall (probably the bootstrap, but still...). It should suffice.

But to answer the question: no, you can't install software without pkg, and you'll need that in order to install the port which provides the tool.


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 22, 2018)

Buggzy... said:


> Then realized should download IMAGE files, so downloaded
> ... i386.. disc1.iso


On FreeBSD the ISO images are only meant for optical drives. If you are using a USB stick then use the memstick.img.
Are you installing from scratch or trying to upgrade 10.0?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 22, 2018)

Buggzy... said:


> Have base 10.0 ...


FreeBSD 10.0 has been End-of-Life since February 2015 and is not supported any more. Please upgrade to a _supported_ version.

https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html
Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## SirDice (Jan 23, 2018)

Buggzy... said:


> That's what I'm trying to do


Use freebsd-update(8)



Buggzy... said:


> pkg: long story ... did pkg - something .. fetched it ... checked signature .. ok ...
> but then said can't install for some reason ... so maybe try again!!


It's giving you that error because FreeBSD 10.0 is End-of-Life.


----------

